# ازاى استب كارت الشاشة



## totapop (7 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا محتاجة حد يعرفنى ازاى انزل كارت الشاشة هيا الشاشة شغالة لكن فى الالعاب بتفصل اضطر اعمل ريستارت 
لو حد يعرف ياريت يكتب الخطوات وانا اتابع
ميرسى كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

_*قصدك تعرف كارت الشاشه من ع النت


ولا تقصد ايه بالظبط​*_


----------



## totapop (7 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى على ردك حضرتك
لما بنزل ويندوز جديد بعوز انزل كارت الصوت وكارت الشاشة .انا مش عارفة استب كارت الشاشة
هوة معايا اسطوانة 3d graphics card
غالبا بنزل كارت الشاشة منها بس فى اختيارات كتير انا مش عارفة بصراحة
شكرررا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

*

totapop قال:



			ميرسى على ردك حضرتك
لما بنزل ويندوز جديد بعوز انزل كارت الصوت وكارت الشاشة .انا مش عارفة استب كارت الشاشة
هوة معايا اسطوانة 3d graphics card
غالبا بنزل كارت الشاشة منها بس فى اختيارات كتير انا مش عارفة بصراحة
شكرررا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




الاسطوانه بيكون فيها كل تعريفات الجهاز

بتسطبي كل حاجه لوحدها مره

كارت الصورت وكارت الشاشه واللان 

لما تفتحي الاسطوانه هتلاقي عندك كذا اختيار للتسطيب

للشاشه واحد وللصوت واحد وللان واحد بتسطبي كل واحد مره

جربي تسطبي كلهم وابقي قوليلي

ولو معرفتيش خالص ممكن انزلك اسطوانه تنفع لتسطيب جميع انواع الكروت لكل الاجهزه

بس عندي سؤال الاول قبل ده كله

عندك كذا اختيار لتصغير الشاشه ولا لأ

لان ممكن يكون التعريف متسطب والعيب في حاجه تانيه الشاشه نفسها مثلا​*


----------



## totapop (8 يوليو 2010)

انا لما فتحت الاسطوانة لقيت تلات اختيارات
intel chipest software installation intility ........... not installed
realtek AC97 codec driver..................installed
intel USB 2.0 driver...............not installed
وقدم كل اختيار فى مربع 
الاختيار التانى بس اللى قدامه علامة صح بمعنى ان دة متنزل
وفى اخر الصفحة فى كلمة go
انا خايفة ادوس go لحسن اكون ببوظ حاجة شغالة


> بس عندي سؤال الاول قبل ده كله
> 
> عندك كذا اختيار لتصغير الشاشه ولا لأ
> 
> لان ممكن يكون التعريف متسطب والعيب في حاجه تانيه الشاشه نفسها مثلا


قصدك ايه باختيار تصغير الشاشة؟
معلش انا عارفة انى متعبة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

totapop قال:


> انا لما فتحت الاسطوانة لقيت تلات اختيارات
> intel chipest software installation intility ........... not installed
> realtek AC97 codec driver..................installed
> intel USB 2.0 driver...............not installed
> ...



*
بصي لما تعملي بروبرتز من علي سطح المكتب

وتختاري بعدها sttings بيظهر عندك اختيارات كتيره لتصغير وتكبير حجم الشاشه

ويفضل انها تكون  1024 في 768 

لو عندك كذا اختيار يبقي الكارت متعرف وكله تمام والعيب من حاجه تانيه

اما بقي بالنسبه لكلامك بتاع الاسطوانه

ده معناه ان التعريف الاول والتالت مش متعرفين يعني تدوسي عليهم وتسطبيهم وبعدين جو

جربي ومستني ردك​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يوليو 2010)

*معنى no installed ان الحاجة مش متصطبة
حضرتك هتعلمي على علامات الصح وتدوسي go
هيبدأ الويندوز في تعريف كارت الشاشة والصوت
وهيعمل ريستارت وهيفتح شغال عادي*​


----------



## totapop (10 يوليو 2010)

انا لقيت اخيارات تصغير الشاشة دى موجودة تمام
لكن بالنسبة للاسطوانة اول ما اجى ادوس جو تبدا فى التحميل وبعدين الجهاز يوقف ويعمل ريستارت لوحده
المهم جربت بعدين اشغل الالعاب برضة مش شغالة والشاشة تبقى سودا وتقلب الوان تانى اخضر وحاجات غريبة فباضطر اعمل ريستارت مش عارفة غالبا العيب فى الشاشة
شكرا لردودكم
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

totapop قال:


> انا لقيت اخيارات تصغير الشاشة دى موجودة تمام
> لكن بالنسبة للاسطوانة اول ما اجى ادوس جو تبدا فى التحميل وبعدين الجهاز يوقف ويعمل ريستارت لوحده
> المهم جربت بعدين اشغل الالعاب برضة مش شغالة والشاشة تبقى سودا وتقلب الوان تانى اخضر وحاجات غريبة فباضطر اعمل ريستارت مش عارفة غالبا العيب فى الشاشة
> شكرا لردودكم
> سلام المسيح معاكم




*
مدام لاقيتي اختيارات تصغير الشاشه يبقي كده الكارت متعرف 

لما ادوسي جو ويرستر ده طبيعي لانه لما يخلص التعريفات بيرستر

لكن مدام بتقلب الوان كده يبقي توديها لمهندس احسن عشان مش تبوظ اكتر

ممكن تكون حاجه بسيطه تتصلح ​*


----------

